# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Α/Γ ΣΥΡΟΣ (L144) [LST-325]

## nautikos

Καθελκυστηκε στις 27/10/1942 στη Φιλαδελφια των ΗΠΑ.Συμμετειχε ενεργα στην αποβαση της Νορμανδιας στις 6/6/1944 και σε πολλες αλλες αποστολες μεταφορας πολεμικου υλικου μεχρι και το τελος του Β΄ΠΠ,οποτε και επεστρεψε στις ΗΠΑ το 1945.



Τεθηκε εκτος ενεργειας το 1946 μετα απο μακροχρονιο παροπλισμο παραχωρηθηκε στο ελληνικο ΠΝ (1964) στα πλαισια της στρατιωτικης βοηθειας των ΗΠΑ στην Ελλαδα.Παρεμεινε εν ενεργεια μεχρι και το 1999 και παροπλιστηκε στο Ναυσταθμο της Σουδας.



Το 2000 συσταθηκε στις ΗΠΑ ενας συλλογος απο απομαχους αμερικανους των αποβατικων πλοιων,οι οποιοι ζητησαν απο το ΠΝ να τους παραχωρησει το πλοιο,ωστε να το μετατρεψουν στις ΗΠΑ σε πλωτο μουσειο.Ολες οι ετοιμασιες και τα εξοδα καθως και το ταξιδι εγιναν απο μελη αυτου του συλλογου.Τελικα το πλοιο μετα απο ενα μακρυ ταξιδι εφτασε στο Mobile Harbor στις 10/1/2001.Εφοσον γινανε οι απαραιτητες εργασιες ωστε το πλοιο να ειναι αξιοπλοο,επισκεφθηκε πολλα λιμανια στις ΗΠΑ ωστε να μπορει να το δει το κοινο. Απο το 2005 μονιμο λιμανι του ειναι πλεον το Evansville στην Indiana.



Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες δειτε ενδεικτικα τα ακολουθα links.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_LST-325
http://www.lstmemorial.org/
http://www.hazegray.org/features/lst325/

----------


## koukou

Αχ! Βρέ nautike, πραγματικά ένα από τα καλύτερα  αρματαγωγά!!!!
Πλοία για άντρες όπως τα χαρακτηρίζουν! Αν θυμάμαι καλά ανήκει στα μεγάλα αρματαγωγά !     
Στο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ μετάθεση δυσμενή !!!
Στην πραγματικότητα πλοία της πρώτης γραμμής!
Για σκέψου ότι μετά από έναν Ναυτικό αποκλεισμό από τα μάχιμα πλοία του στόλου θα εμφανιστούν κάτι παράξενες φιγούρες  γκρι σε απόσταση περίπου 6 nm από την ακτή και θα κατεβάσουν κάτι πιο μικρά όμοια βαρκάκια που η ρώτα τους θα είναι η παραλία και το πιο αστείο είναι ότι ξαφνικά θα δεις και αυτές τις φιγούρες να παίρνουν την ίδια ρώτα! Δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι πάνω σε μια εμπόλεμη  κατάσταση!!!βέβαια έχω δει να ανοίγουν το πελώριο στόμα τους και να βγάζουν από μέσα την μεταλλική  αρβύλα! θα ψάξω για φωτογραφίες…..

----------


## sv1xv

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά ανήκει στα μεγάλα αρματαγωγά !


Τα μεγάλα LST ήταν το Κως L-116 και το Οινούσσαι L-104 (5700 τόνων), τα οποία ήταν μεταπολεμική σχεδίαση. Τα Σύρος, Κρήτη κλπ ήταν τα μικρότερα LST (4000 tn). Τα Δανιόλος, Γρηγορόπουλος κλπ (αυτά με τη κυλινδρική υπερκατασκευή) ήταν πολύ μικρότερα (1100 tn) και ταξινομούνταν ως LSM ή Οχηματαγωγά.

----------


## kokos-atalanti

> Καθελκυστηκε στις 27/10/1942 στη Φιλαδελφια των ΗΠΑ.Συμμετειχε ενεργα στην αποβαση της Νορμανδιας στις 6/6/1944 και σε πολλες αλλες αποστολες μεταφορας πολεμικου υλικου μεχρι και το τελος του Β΄ΠΠ,οποτε και επεστρεψε στις ΗΠΑ το 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> Τεθηκε εκτος ενεργειας το 1946 μετα απο μακροχρονιο παροπλισμο παραχωρηθηκε στο ελληνικο ΠΝ (1964) στα πλαισια της στρατιωτικης βοηθειας των ΗΠΑ στην Ελλαδα.Παρεμεινε εν ενεργεια μεχρι και το 1999 και παροπλιστηκε στο Ναυσταθμο της Σουδας.
> 
> 
> 
> Το 2000 συσταθηκε στις ΗΠΑ ενας συλλογος απο απομαχους αμερικανους των αποβατικων πλοιων,οι οποιοι ζητησαν απο το ΠΝ να τους παραχωρησει το πλοιο,ωστε να το μετατρεψουν στις ΗΠΑ σε πλωτο μουσειο.Ολες οι ετοιμασιες και τα εξοδα καθως και το ταξιδι εγιναν απο μελη αυτου του συλλογου.Τελικα το πλοιο μετα απο ενα μακρυ ταξιδι εφτασε στο Mobile Harbor στις 10/1/2001.Εφοσον γινανε οι απαραιτητες εργασιες ωστε το πλοιο να ειναι αξιοπλοο,επισκεφθηκε πολλα λιμανια στις ΗΠΑ ωστε να μπορει να το δει το κοινο. Απο το 2005 μονιμο λιμανι του ειναι πλεον το Evansville στην Indiana.
> ...


Φίλε Naytike να`σαι καλά για τις πληροφορίες, είναι όντος ορθές, υπήρξα κάποτε στα μέλη του πληρώματος (ναύτης μηχανικός `89-`91) του Σύρος και είναι κάτι που με έχει σημαδέψει.
Δεν ήξερα ότι το πήραν πίσω οι Αμερικάνοι απόμαχοι και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν τους καταλαβαίνω.

Υ.Γ. Να`ναι καλά οι κληρούχες και κοντοκληρούχες μου που υπηρετήσαμε μαζί στο πλοίο όπου και αν βρίσκονται,
Κι εσύ Naytikeπου μας ξυπνάς αναμνήσεις και θύμισες από τα παλιά.

----------


## north star

Πραγματικά έτσι έγινε......έτυχε να δω ένα ντοκιμαντερ με αυτη την ιστορία σε ενα ξένο κανάλι και μου έκανε εντύπωση οτι ολα έγινα με δικά τους έξοδα και μεγάλο κόπο.Αξίζει να σημειώσουμε τον μεσο όρο ηλικίας αυτών των ανθρώπων  που ξεπερνουσε νομίζω τα *68*.Μια μικρή έρευνα στο νετ μπορει να σας δώσει μια εικόνα της αγάπης που έχουν για τα πλοία τους που σχεδόν για κάθε ενα απο αυτα υπάρχουν σύλλογη απο άτομα που υπηρέτησαν εκει την θητεία τους και είναι παρα πολλα πραγματικά.Το περίεργο στην υπόθεση είναι οτι στα * LST* δεν έδιναν ονόματα γιατι τα θεωρούσαν δευτεροκλασατα σαν πλοία είχαν μόνο τα απαραίτητα σαν εξοπλισμό και έφεραν μονο το διακριτικό αριθμό τους πχ * LST US 325*.H αξία τους νομίζω περίτρανα δικαιώθηκε απο την απόβαση στην νορμανδία και οχι μόνο οσο και στην διαρκεια ζωής τους.

----------


## Ellinis

Είχε τύχει να συναντηθώ με αυτούς τους βετεράνους όταν ήρθαν στην Αθήνα για να πρωτουδούν το καράβι που ήταν τότε στην Αμφιάλη. 

φίλε North Star, το 68 που γράφεις είναι πολύ επιεικής...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  πραγματικά σοκαρίστηκα όταν τους είδα, δεν το περίμενα οτι θα είναι τόσο ηλικειωμένοι.
Θυμάμαι πως τους ρώτησα "πως το θα μεταφέρετε πίσω στην Αμερική" (περιμένοντας να ακούσω, με ρυμουλκά, πάνω σε μπάριζα ή κάτι τέτοιο), και μου απάντησαν με φυσικότητα "we will sail her"
Και όταν τους είπα κάτι μα... και μου... με "έστειλαν" λέγοντας "όπως το ταξιδεύαμε τότε, θα το ταξιδέψουμε και τώρα" και πράγματι το έκαναν!

Υ.Σ. η γκάφα της συνάντησης ήταν όταν χαρακτήρισα το πλοίο "γέρικο"... δεν σας λέω πως με κοίταξαν οι παπούδες...

----------


## anton

Γεια σας. έχω ένα κείμενο  εμπειρία εμπειρία μου, τον Απρίλη του 67 όταν πήγαμε κρατουμένουσ στη Γυάρο.
Που μπορώ να την περάσω;;;ευχ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γεια σας. έχω ένα κείμενο εμπειρία εμπειρία μου, τον Απρίλη του 67 όταν πήγαμε κρατουμένουσ στη Γυάρο.
> Που μπορώ να την περάσω;;;ευχ


Σίγουρα γιά το πλοίο αυτό καθ'εαυτό εδώ αλλά εάν υπάρχουν πολιτικές προεκτάσεις φοβάμαι ότι θα δημιουργηθεί θέμα όπως με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ αν έχεις παρακολουθήσει.
Επειδή το φόρουμ είναι καθαρά ναυτιλιακό,καλό θα είναι να συμβουλευτείς τους διαχειριστές.

----------


## Leonardos.B

SYROS.jpgΑ/Γ ΣΥΡΟΣ Απο τα τελευταία του ταξίδια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> SYROS.jpgΑ/Γ ΣΥΡΟΣ Απο τα τελευταία του ταξίδια.


Mε το ασανσέρ αντί ράμπας που είχαν αυτά τα Α/Γ,το να ανεβοκατέβουν τα Steyr ήταν της υπομονής :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150785Α/Γ ΣΥΡΟΣ Απο τα τελευταία του ταξίδια.


Mε το ασανσέρ αντί ράμπας που είχαν αυτά τα Α/Γ,το να ανεβοκατέβουν τα Steyr ήταν της υπομονής :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## Ellinis

Ναύσταθμος 1979, με πέντε αρματαγωγά στη γνωστή τους θέση, τα οχηματαγωγά παραδίπλα και πλήθως από "παντόφλες" στα Παλούκια

SAL 79.jpg
πηγή

----------


## despo

[QUOTE=Ellinis;526445]Ναύσταθμος 1979
Που την πέτυχες αυτή την περίοδο, οπου ήμουν και εγώ παρών :Mask:  Μπράβο σύμπτωση !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναύσταθμος 1979, με πέντε αρματαγωγά στη γνωστή τους θέση, τα οχηματαγωγά παραδίπλα και πλήθως από "παντόφλες" στα Παλούκια
> 
> SAL 79.jpg
> πηγή


 To εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι βλέπουμε κ τα 5 της κλάσης μαζί.Συνήθως κάποιο πλοίο λείπει,ταξίδι ή επισκευή.
Δέκα μήνες πέρασα σε αυτό το κρηπίδωμα...

----------


## sv1xv

Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι από ένα set τριών φωτογραφιών τραβηγμένων από αμερικάνικο ελικόπτερο το 1979. Δείτε εδώ:  *Category:Salamis Naval Base*

----------


## manolis2

Χαιρετω τους φιλους στο μπλογκ, μια και ειναι το πρωτο σχολιο μου εδω.  Παραδοξως επεσα τυχαια στο ποστ για το αρματαγωγο ΣΥΡΟΣ. Λεω παραδοξως,  διοτι εχω γραψει ενα αρθρο για το πλοιο αυτο (μαζι με το ΕΛΛΗ ΙΙ) :
http://hellarmforces2010.blogspot.gr...=1396132122368 
Τα  2 πλοια ηταν τα μονα ελληνικα με δυνατοτητα απονηωσης αεροπλανου  σταθερων πτερυγων (εστω και προ παραδοσεως τους στο Ναυτικο μας) !

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Χαιρετω τους φιλους στο μπλογκ, μια και ειναι το πρωτο σχολιο μου εδω.  Παραδοξως επεσα τυχαια στο ποστ για το αρματαγωγο ΣΥΡΟΣ. Λεω παραδοξως,  διοτι εχω γραψει ενα αρθρο για το πλοιο αυτο (μαζι με το ΕΛΛΗ ΙΙ) :
> http://hellarmforces2010.blogspot.gr...=1396132122368 
> Τα  2 πλοια ηταν τα μονα ελληνικα με δυνατοτητα απονηωσης αεροπλανου  σταθερων πτερυγων (εστω και προ παραδοσεως τους στο Ναυτικο μας) !


Καλώς ορισες φίλε μου.Για την δυνατότητα "αεροπορικής υποστήριξης" του ΕΛΛΗ,εχει ανέβει το 2010 (στην ενότητα του ΕΛΛΗ)και σχετικό βίντεο.(στην ουσία είναι φιλμάκι προπαγάνδας του Ιταλικού ναυτικού).

----------


## manolis2

> Καλώς ορισες φίλε μου.Για την δυνατότητα "αεροπορικής υποστήριξης" του ΕΛΛΗ,εχει ανέβει το 2010 (στην ενότητα του ΕΛΛΗ)και σχετικό βίντεο.(στην ουσία είναι φιλμάκι προπαγάνδας του Ιταλικού ναυτικού).


Eυχαριστω φιλε Leonardos.B . Το φιλμάκι προπαγάνδας του Ιταλικού ναυτικού φανταζομαι ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που ειχα βρει και αναρτησα και εγω στο ανω post. Ηταν τραβηγμενο μαλιστα στο συγκεκριμενο καταδρομικο Eugenio di Savoia! Πως θα βρω την ενοτητα του ΕΛΛΗ?

----------


## Ellinis

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Μανώλη. Η δουλειά που έκανες για τα σκάφη με δυνατότητα απονήωσης αεροσκαφών τη βρήκα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα και καλογραμμένη!
Για το ΕΛΛΗ ex-EUGENIO DI SAVOIA μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ.

----------


## sv1xv

Μια σειρά 17 φωτογραφιών του LST-325 από τον Buck Davidson στο Flickr! 

*Photos of former United States Navy vessel LST-325 during its mooring in Cincinnati, Ohio*

----------


## sv1xv

LOW TIDE................ by Gary Schade, on Flickr

Η πρύμνη του LST-325 καθισμένου στην άμμο.

Νορμανδία, 12 Ιουνίου 1944

----------


## pantelis2009

*Το Αρματαγωγό ΣΥΡΟΣ μουσείο στις ΗΠΑ και η πιο δραματική αποστολή του*Από
Π. Καρβουνόπουλος -

05/08/2017 | 09:57_1738_


_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
 Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
_


_Το αρματαγωγό ΣΥΡΟΣ του ΠΝ βρίσκεται από το 2000 στις ΗΠΑ κι έχει μετατραπεί σε μουσείο.Το 2000 αποκτήθηκε από σύλλογο Αμερικανών Βετεράνων που είχαν υπηρετήσει σε αρματαγωγό . Με τη βοήθεια του Π.Ν. και της Αμερικανικής πρεσβείας κατόρθωσαν να πλεύσουν με αυτό στις ΗΠΑ. Το πλοίο αποτελεί πλοίο-μουσείο στο Έβανσβιλ της Ιντιάνα της μακρινής αυτής χώρας._
_Στην ιστοσελίδα cyclades24.gr η Υποπλοίαρχος(ε.α.) Ουρανία Πανταζίδου Π.Ν. μας θυμίζει την πιο δύσκολη και δραματική αποστολή που είχε αναλάβει το πλήρωμα του Αρματαγωγού Σύρος. Την έρευνα διάσωση στο ναυάγιο της Φαλκονέρας…_
_<<Θα ήταν 1 το μεσημέρι. Τη Σαραντάκη άρχισαν να την εγκαταλείπουν οι δυνάμεις της και να αφήνει σιγά-σιγά το κασόνι. Προσπάθησα να την κρατάω με το ένα χέρι μου. Μια φορά την πήρε το κύμα και την πρόλαβα. Προσπαθήσαμε με τον Κουρκουνάκη να την βάλουμε μέσα στο κασόνι αλλά δεν μπορέσαμε. Την επόμενη φορά το κύμα την πήρε, σε απόσταση 1 μέτρο από εμάς την είδαμε να χάνεται …Μια ώρα μετά μας βρήκε το αρματαγωγό το “Σύρος” και μας περισυνέλεξε… Μέσα στο αρματαγωγό οι διασωθέντες τουρτουρίζουν από το κρύο παρότι είναι σκεπασμένοι με κουβέρτες και οι ναύτες τους φροντίζουν>>. (Χανιώτικα Νέα)_
_Μνήμες επιζώντος που μας γυρνούν πίσω στο χρόνο, στο Δεκέμβριο του 1966, όταν το πλοίο ΄΄Ηράκλειο΄΄ναυάγησε στη Φαλκονέρα (ακατοίκητη βραχονησίδα του Μυρτώου πελάγους)._
_Όλη τη νύχτα οι ναυαγοί έμειναν αβοήθητοι να κολυμπάνε στα παγωμένα νερά του Αιγαίου, βλέποντας δίπλα τους να πεθαίνουν όσοι δεν άντεξαν την πολύωρη προσπάθεια παραμονής στην επιφάνεια… Λέγεται ότι 241 άτομα έχασαν τη ζωή τους τότε._
_Το αρματαγωγό «Σύρος IV/ L-144» λαμβάνει σήμα στις 06.02 για να συμμετάσχει στην επιχείρηση διάσωσης και στις 12.15 το μεσημέρι , φτάνοντας στην περιοχή , εντόπισε και περισυνέλεξε έναν άνδρα, ο οποίος όμως διαπιστώθηκε ότι ήταν νεκρός. Λίγο αργότερα, στις 12.30 το πλοίο εντόπισε τρεις άνδρες ζωντανούς τους οποίους και περισυνέλεξε μέσα σε 20 λεπτά της ώρας (Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας Ναυτικού (ΥΙΝ)._
_Ποιο ήταν το Α/Γ ΣΥΡΟΣ_
_Το Α/Γ ΣΥΡΟΣ κατασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία ΅USA – Philadelphia Navy Yard, Philadelphia, PaΆ και καθελκύστηκε το 1942. Ελαβε μέρος στον Β΄ΠΠ, στους πολέμους της Κορέας ,του Βιετνάμ, στη Νορμανδία κ.α.. Στις 29 Μαίου 1964 παραχωρήθηκε στην Ελλάδα στο πλαίσιο της στρατιωτικής βοήθειας και εντάχθηκε στη δύναμη του Στολίσκου των πλοίων αποβάσεως. Παροπλίστηκε το 1993._
_Το 2000 αποκτήθηκε από σύλλογο Αμερικανών Βετεράνων που είχαν υπηρετήσει σε αρματαγωγό . Με τη βοήθεια του Π.Ν. και της Αμερικανικής πρεσβείας κατόρθωσαν να πλεύσουν με αυτό στις ΗΠΑ. Το πλοίο αποτελεί πλοίο-μουσείο στο Έβανσβιλ της Ιντιάνα της μακρινής αυτής χώρας._
_Με το ίδιο όνομα (ΣΥΡΟΣ) υπήρξαν επίσης μια Ατμοημιολία (1862-1975), ένα μεταγωγικό του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (επίτακτο του 1941) και ένα ναρκαλιευτικό (1945-1952)._
_Με εκτίμηση_
_Υποπλοίαρχος(ε.α.)_
_Ουρανία Πανταζίδου Π.Ν.


ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## sv1xv

Το LST-325 στην Νορμανδία, γραμματόσημο της Τανζανίας, 1994.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το LST-325 στην Νορμανδία, γραμματόσημο της Τανζανίας, 1994.


To πώς εκδόθηκε στην Τανζανία αυτό το γραμματόσημο γιά την Νορμανδία είναι ένα ερώτημα.Μάλλον επειδή ως Βρεταννική αποικία πολέμησαν στο πλευρό των συμμάχων.
Εδώ το πλοίο εικονίζεται στην αρχική μορφή κ οπλισμό.Χωρίς τριποδικό ιστό κ με 1 ζεύγος ΑΒΑΚ.

----------


## sv1xv

> To πώς εκδόθηκε στην Τανζανία αυτό το γραμματόσημο γιά την Νορμανδία είναι ένα ερώτημα.


Εύκολο να απαντηθεί: τα ταχυδρομεία εκμεταλλεύονται τους θεματικούς συλλέκτες, δηλαδή αυτούς που προσπαθούν να παρουσιάσουν ένα θέμα, ιστορία κλπ μέσα από μια συλλογή γραμματοσήμων. Γενικώς επιλέγουν τα "πιασιάρικα" θέματα. Ξέρεις πόσα γραμματόσημα για διαστημικές αποστολές ΗΠΑ - ΕΣΣΔ κλπ εκδόθηκανι και εκδίδονται από χώρες της Αφρικής και της Καραϊβικής ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εύκολο να απαντηθεί: τα ταχυδρομεία εκμεταλλεύονται τους θεματικούς συλλέκτες, δηλαδή αυτούς που προσπαθούν να παρουσιάσουν ένα θέμα, ιστορία κλπ μέσα από μια συλλογή γραμματοσήμων. Γενικώς επιλέγουν τα "πιασιάρικα" θέματα. Ξέρεις πόσα γραμματόσημα για διαστημικές αποστολές ΗΠΑ - ΕΣΣΔ κλπ εκδόθηκανι και εκδίδονται από χώρες της Αφρικής και της Καραϊβικής ?


Ευχαριστώ ,βλέπεις δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με αυτά.

----------


## gioros

Πολλές αναμνήσεις απο αυτα τα πλοία. Μια ολόκληρη γενιά που τα έζησε μια που τα ταξίδεψε και μια που τα αναπολεί.
Ήμουν απο αυτούς που έστω για λίγο για ελάχιστο  έζησα Η πέρασα από  αυτά .Θα ηθελα να τα βλέπω ακομα να υπάρχουν απλα νοσταλγικά και ρομαντικά (επιτρέψτε μου την υπερβολή)  
Θα μου άρεσε να ακούω τις μηχανές  τους να ζω τον ιδιότροπο θόρυβο τους και να αγχώνομαι για το αν θα πιάσει η κίνηση του πρόσω Η του ανάποδα .Διότι η μετάδοση γινόταν πνευματικά και πολλές φορές υπήρχε διαφυγή αερα  .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1xv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το LST-325 στην Νορμανδία, γραμματόσημο της Τανζανίας, 1994.
> 
> 
> To πώς εκδόθηκε στην Τανζανία αυτό το γραμματόσημο γιά την Νορμανδία είναι ένα ερώτημα.Μάλλον επειδή ως Βρεταννική αποικία πολέμησαν στο πλευρό των συμμάχων.
> Εδώ το πλοίο εικονίζεται στην αρχική μορφή κ οπλισμό.Χωρίς τριποδικό ιστό κ με 1 ζεύγος ΑΒΑΚ.


Το γραμματόσημο έχει βασιστεί σε φωτογραφία από την απόβαση
ef7556c0-7b04-11e9-b5e4-ea8fb705059d_web_.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Joyrider

Ενα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο ανέβηκε, με τουρ του πλοίου ως μουσείο, και αναφορές στην περίοδο που υπηρέτησε τον Στόλο μας.

----------


## Joyrider

Και άλλο ένα με το ταξίδι της επιστροφής στις ΗΠΑ !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Συγκίνηση κ αναμνήσεις γιά εμάς που περάσαμε από τα Α/Γ. Με το ΚΩΣ δέναμε δίπλα σε αυτά τα παλαιότερα.
Προσωπικά έχω επισκεφθεί τα αδελφά ΚΡΗΤΗ κ ΡΟΔΟΣ αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Αυτοί οι παππούδες που ανέλαβαν να το πάνε στις ΗΠΑ,ένα παλιό μικρό καράβι,πραγματικά ήρωες.
Ίσως κ να ήταν τυχεροί αφού το ΣΥΡΟΣ που βρήκαν διαθέσιμο,είχε ενίσχυση στο σκάφος γιά κάποια αποστολή στον Αρκτικό ωκεανό.

----------


## manolis2

> Mε το ασανσέρ αντί ράμπας που είχαν αυτά τα Α/Γ,το να ανεβοκατέβουν τα Steyr ήταν της υπομονής.


Εχεις φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη φωτογραφια απο αυτο το "ασανσερ" των παλιων αρματαγωγων?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχεις φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη φωτογραφια απο αυτο το "ασανσερ" των παλιων αρματαγωγων?


Δυστυχώς όχι,φίλε.Ίσως κάπου στο διαδίκτυο να υπάρχει.
Ανεβοκατέβαινε με συρματόσχοινο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συγκίνηση κ αναμνήσεις γιά εμάς που περάσαμε από τα Α/Γ. Με το ΚΩΣ δέναμε δίπλα σε αυτά τα παλαιότερα.
> Προσωπικά έχω επισκεφθεί τα αδελφά ΚΡΗΤΗ κ ΡΟΔΟΣ αν θυμάμαι καλά.
> Αυτοί οι παππούδες που ανέλαβαν να το πάνε στις ΗΠΑ,ένα παλιό μικρό καράβι,πραγματικά ήρωες.
> Ίσως κ να ήταν τυχεροί αφού το ΣΥΡΟΣ που βρήκαν διαθέσιμο,είχε ενίσχυση στο σκάφος γιά κάποια αποστολή στον Αρκτικό ωκεανό.


Πραγματικά φίλε, τα έχω γράψει και εδώ. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά τον πλοίαρχο που για να ακούσει τι του έλεγα έβαζε την παλάμη δίπλα στο αυτί του... Σκληροτράχηλοι τύποι, το έλεγε η ψυχή τους.

----------

